# Best SHB Oil Trap design?



## snarky (Oct 6, 2006)

I put the tray in the hive stand - with access from the rear.
the biggest problem is getting a good fit between the tray and the bottom of the SBB to keep bees out of it (wood butcher I am, I don't do a lot of close tolerance stuff)


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

We finally got a good table saw so the problem now is just getting the design right.

My pans also push in from the back and fit pretty tight.

The #8 mesh screens are catching a lot of small beetles but there are a few really big'uns. No way they would go through it.

Wondering if #6 would catch more or if too many bees would get through.....It seems hard to get in small quantities.


----------



## chiggerbait (May 19, 2009)

Freeman's traps are good. Where did you get your pans?
I purchased some trays from Freeman and built my own frame and used #7 cloth. I think some bees would get through #6.

Really need to find a cheap source for the tray.

Chigger


----------



## mcooper (Dec 3, 2009)

I have 3 of freeman's and like them. 

They have ONE downside: varmints will open the trays up to get at the cooking oil. This has happened to all of mine, the darn thing even scratched the hive body and bottom board trap up when I put screen door latches on the back of the hives to prevent the varmints from interfering with my traps.


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

Sam's has the aluminum trays that are sort of like lunch room trays at 2 for $10. They are quite sturdy but leave about an inch of space around the sides that must be made up with a board.


----------



## Boglehead (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't tried this yet, but our state apiarist at our recent meeting demonstrated the use of 'slim line' cd cases. He removed the three tabs that hold the disc in place and put a little peanut butter within the case and closed it. The case is then placed on the bottom board (or SBB).

The idea is that the bees chase the SHB around until they end up finding the holes in the case and run in. Once in the case, they have food available and don't venture out. On your next inspection simply pull the case out with SHB in it and toss it away.

Sounds a little too easy...


----------



## archiater (Mar 17, 2010)

i use the CD cases under the outer cover and they work like a charm. I use a small drill head to open up the the slots on the CD case to get the bigger ones to go in. Mix in some crisco with a little pinch of boric acid and put a small dollop in the middle of the case and they all die either in the case or on top of the inner cover not far from the CD. I used to do the SHB trays but they were a pain to fit either above or under the BB and my bees were dropping into them too and dying.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

I purchased a 'west hive'/freeman model last year (company out of business) which was the bottom board with rear removal of tray. The tray itself was flimsy aluminum, so I made a replacement out of galvanized sheet flashing (26 ga?), pop rivets & hot glue gun for seams. Hard to work without a break, but functioned well. I believe the sheet runs @ $14 at box store. Oil only, as cider vinegar will eat thru any metal.

I had no bee drownings using #6 mesh - just ordered some more from howardwire.com and seems to be the perfect size.

Plastic trays are available from kelleys as 'freeman' and slip into the varroa sticky board slots on some SBB, but they are $17 + shipping

With the trap, I had to raise the angled landing board on the stand to bring it even with the hive entrance board.


----------



## jfreeman1944 (Feb 15, 2009)

mcooper said:


> I have 3 of freeman's and like them.
> 
> They have ONE downside: varmints will open the trays up to get at the cooking oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcooper (Dec 3, 2009)

jfreeman1944 said:


> mcooper said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3 of freeman's and like them.
> ...


----------



## jfreeman1944 (Feb 15, 2009)

Great! All we want is something that works!
Jerry


----------

